# Optimal setting for Ultimate Defrag?



## Evo85 (Mar 30, 2009)

What settings should I use to get max performance from my HDD when using Ultimate Defrag? Should I put it on Auto, and then move the slider to optimum? 

I run my games off a separate partition and want that part of the drive totally optimized.


----------



## BroBQ (Mar 30, 2009)

Just what you said will work fine...

What OS are you using? There are some other things you can do to sqeeze a little more performance from your HDD if ur using vista


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Mar 30, 2009)

I would recommend using the Consolidate defrag, I would also recommend you to read through the help manual as it will help you set it all up.


----------

